# Need Help Choosing My First Lathe



## cngnow (May 27, 2016)

So glad to have found this site. Many of the other ones are intimidating to a newbie. I need some advice and I would sure appreciate anyone’s input on this. Please bear with me.

I am looking to find out what lathe to purchase as a starter lathe. I am having trouble finding a machinist that can do what I need in a reasonable time frame and at a reasonable cost. I have a fellow that has done work for me but he gets so busy that he just doesn’t have time. Other shops are either too expensive or won’t take such a small job.

My only lathe experience is on an AAMCO 4000 brake lathe resurfacing brake drums and rotors. However, I am a good student and will learn.

I need to make prototypes until I find a design that does what I want. Think .177 or .22 air rifle pellets. You know the ones. They went into the air rifles we shot as kids. They were hour glass shaped with flat heads, pointed heads and round heads. My prototypes will look like those, but will be scaled up to between 2 inches and 5 inches in diameter with a maximum length of 10 inches. I plan to experiment with different tapers and different head designs. Additionally, the bases may or may not be hollow. If hollowed, they will have different size cavities with different internal tapers. The material I will use will be either aluminum or a zinc/aluminum alloy like ZAMAK.

Once I find what I like, I can rough cast the pieces, and then machine them to size. I plan to use aluminum rounds for my prototypes. I would need to make 3 or 4 of a design and test to see if they are suitable. If not, I would change the design and repeat the test. Once I land on one I like, the most I would make at a time would be 30. Keep in mind that this is for a hobby and not for production so there is no deadline to meet.

So, given the above, what machine would be a good starter? To me as a newbie, it seems that one of the Grizzly 7X14 ones would work. However, I worry about buying too basic a machine and deciding to upgrade in a year or two because I get into it. Further, if I spent more, might I get a more capable machine with features that I might grow into?

From what I am understanding, I might need a taper attachment to make the hourglass shape, so I must include that machining capability into the unit I would buy. I am not opposed to a used machine, but not knowing what to look for would put me at a disadvantage.


Thanks so much for reading this and please let me know what you think. Please let me know where to look and what to watch our for.


----------



## ome (May 27, 2016)

I have a used Logan lathe and I love it.
Bought it 7 years ago for 700. And another 300. To deliver and set up in my basement work shop. 
Others more experienced will be by to give you signs of wear to look for.
Older machines are better made than new ones, unless going for a Hardinge Lathe.
Logan was chosen by a friend who works on them, and said that parts were fairly easy to come by. 
Best of luck !!!
ome


----------



## MSD0 (May 27, 2016)

Your going to need something bigger than a 7x lathe to turn a 5" diameter x 10" long part. I think you could get by with a 11" swing or larger lathe but need to look at the specs.


----------



## cngnow (May 27, 2016)

MSD0 said:


> Your going to need something bigger than a 7x lathe to turn a 5" diameter x 10" long part. I think you could get by with a 11" swing or larger lathe but need to look at the specs.



Forgive me if I am wrong, but as I understand it, the 7X14 lathe would handle a workpiece with a max of a  7" diameter and a 14" length. wouldn't a 5" by 10" piece fit on a lathe of this size?


----------



## ome (May 27, 2016)

You have to look at the specs, remember the tool post or banjo(not sure if terminology) will take up some of that 7" swing. 
My Logan is 11" by 50". 
I still think buying a used Lathe from a retired machinist or whatever, will give you more for your money, at a better quality. 
Just stay away from names that no one has parts for. 
My lathe has the cabinet, with the motor under the headstock, using a leather belt. 
I absolutely love this lathe. 
Came with a collet closer, and tooling. 
The tooling can often cost as much or more that the lathe, so a used lathe with tooling, is a real deal!!!
Best of Luck.


----------



## MSD0 (May 27, 2016)

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm


cngnow said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong, but as I understand it, the 7X14 lathe would handle a workpiece with a max of a  7" diameter and a 14" length. wouldn't a 5" by 10" piece fit on a lathe of this size?


It's can be confusing at first. The swing on a 7x14 lathe is 7", but doesn't take into account the carriage height. Realistically, you could probably turn a 4" diameter part, but that's still pushing it, especially if it's 10" long. I'm not sure what your budget is, but something with a 11" swing or greater would be your best bet. (Disclaimer: I'm sort of a beginner as well, but have a 7x16" and 11x27 lathe). Hopefully this helps. Check out the link for some more info.


----------



## wrmiller (May 27, 2016)

cngnow said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong, but as I understand it, the 7X14 lathe would handle a workpiece with a max of a  7" diameter and a 14" length. wouldn't a 5" by 10" piece fit on a lathe of this size?



It could. Largest piece I ever turned on my 7x16 was a 4.5"x 8" piece of aluminum, and it wasn't easy. It's not something I would recommend for a newbie just getting started as things can easily go sideways attempting something like this on that small of a lathe. And I had to make a custom steady rest to hold it as the one that came with my machine couldn't hold a piece that large. A 9", 10" (if you can find a small SB) or a 11" would work much better. Grizzly's G0752 could likely handle this, but it's still on the small side for that size workpiece. Just my $0.02.


----------



## jsh (May 27, 2016)

Well I have been on the same road you are on, mine started on Easter weekend this year. I have watched a pile of videos and read twice as much researching which way to go as far as size. Most of my work I have in mind would be something in the neighborhood of 1"x5" max. So I figured the G0765 would be more than enough, (I put $1000 limit on the machine). Folks kept urging me to go at least one size bigger, so I researched the G0768.
From what I have read both the above lathes are pretty darn good for the money. The G0768 doesn't seem to have as large of a following as the G0765. The negative feedback I found on these were from folks that seemed like they just knew that they were going to be dissatisfied with it before they bought it. Then when it did show up they nit picked it to death.
No sir they sure are not the quality of equipment and machines of days gone by, but what is today? None the less still a pretty good deal for the money.
I had once again settled on the G0768 as "the one" I wanted and looked like it would do everything I needed and do it well. Set up to make the trip to go pick it up. Plans crumbled about two days away and fell completely apart the day before, so I scratched it and looked at another date. Mean while I still searched and read everything I could get my hands on and watched more videos and revisited some of the ones I had book marked.
I ran across some very interesting in depth threads on the G0602. Also ran across a good deal of info on VFD's, that was how I found where we are now. I wanted a variable speed yet I can't see the extra $500 for it on the G0752 just to slow it down 50 rpm and I think 100rpm to still be on the fast side for threading. So have an electrician buddy that assures me we can make this into a VFD for a lot less than $500, he has quite a bunch of parts. 
So I made several jumps rather than one size larger than my original intent. Space is my major issue of where to put this machine. And it has to be in the basement and no outside entry door so down the stairs we go, 400+ pounds is all want to wrestle with, even with help.
Then on the flip side of this whole thing is those that tell me on of the SB 9's is worth a look and a lot better than the imports. Well I have looked at two of them and they are running $1500-2000 asking price in my area. The two I looked at a lot of issues to say the least and would cost even more to get them usable, but still probably not have been as accurate as a new grizzly. One of them had definitely been crashed more than once and had seen a hard life, I made an offer and you would have thought I kicked his dog.

I am sure there are good to excellent ones out there, I have not found one yet and am going to an auction tomorrow that has a fair bit of equipment and tooling.
I am still up in the air on a used one as most of them are close to my age and I dang sure am not as good as I used to be.
A new one for me my pick is from grizzly G0602.

Any of the extras you may want I would sure look around, LMS looks to have the best selection for the smaller bench tops.
Jeff


----------



## kd4gij (May 27, 2016)

Get the largest lathe that you have space for and fits your budget. You can make very small parts on a large lathe.


----------



## MSD0 (May 28, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> Get the largest lathe that you have space for and fits your budget. You can make very small parts on a large lathe.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## dlane (May 28, 2016)

SB 10 L


----------



## BGHansen (May 28, 2016)

Look at the specs of the lathe for swing over the cross slide or saddle.  Pic below is for a Grizzly G0782 13" swing lathe.  I'm guessing you'll want at least an 11" or 12" swing lathe to comfortably turn a 5" round.  As mentioned above, get the largest lathe your budget and space allow.  You can turn small stuff on a large lathe but not the converse (without a pucker factor).

Bruce


----------



## cngnow (May 30, 2016)

Wow, so much to  consider. I was thinking about an oldlathe, but what if it needs a lot to get it into working order. Space is not an issue for me as I have an outbuilding with a room to fit a large lathe. I need to study and learn like jsh did. I guess bigger is always better when it comes to lathes.

I notice a lot of South Bend 9 and 10 lathes. What do you look for that makes them bad, besides obvious damage or missing parts?


----------



## Uglydog (May 30, 2016)

You might put out a request for a mentor in Maryland.
Somebody who would go lathe shopping with you or at least give you some hands on training on what to look for.
If you are like many of us the written word is great. But, hands on is better.
As for me, I'd go with old iron...
And yes, as per above, you can still get new parts for Logans (http://www.loganact.com/).


Daryl
MN


----------



## brav65 (May 30, 2016)

I'm going to say it because nobody has yet. Get the biggest used lathe you can! If you can't turn a prop shaft for a super tanker it's not big enough!   My real advice would be to research, research, research.  Then do what works for you.  Everyone has an opinion, they are just like belly buttons, the only one that counts is yours.


----------



## silence dogood (May 30, 2016)

Are you mostly interested in making guns and rifles? Any lathe can just about do anything. But certain lathes can do certain jobs easier than other lathes. I'd check with gunsmiths and find out what they use.  It seems to me that you want something with a big bore, rests, and spiders.  A Grizzly g4003 comes to mind, in fact, they even call it a gun lathe.   I don't work on guns but my brother-in-law does.  He used an old Jet 10"(I don't recall what model).


----------



## MSD0 (May 30, 2016)

If your considering buying used, this has lots of good info:http://www.mermac.com/advicenew.html


----------



## coherent (May 31, 2016)

I had a small grizzly mini lathe as my first lathe. I was able to learn on it but over time realized that it just wasn't large enough or just as importantly "rigid" enough to do some of the things I wanted. I looked for months for a good used lathe but the ones any where near me were either in very poor condition, way too old and beat up, or they were asking too much. As this is just a hobby for me (and I was tiring of searching for used, I decided to get a new G0602 and have been very pleased with it. My space is a bit limited so it fits well, but is large enough to accomplish anything I have needed it for (so far). More importantly it's a much heaver and solid machine than the mini mill was and the ease and quality of cuts is night and day. Now  I'll admit, I still can't turn a prop shaft for a super tanker, but it fits my needs. It's not perfect, but there are lots of user mods and info on the net for small improvements. I also have a grizzly mill (converted to cnc now) and must say grizzly was very helpful with fixing and supplying parts etc, to remedy any issues or problems under warranty I've encountered with the machines no matter how minor.


----------



## dickda1 (Jun 9, 2017)

I bought a Grizzly G4002 years ago and am completely satisfied. 

It has a geared head, relatively large bore and a 24 inch bed.  I have a collet closer and collets.  I use my collets and 4 jaw a lot.  I rarely use a steady rest and have never used my traveling steady. 

This is my third lathe, so I had the benefit of experience.  I know that most of my work is held in collets or my 4 jaw and only occasionally machined between centers.  I haven't needed a normal bed (36 inch or better) in decades


----------



## joshua43214 (Jun 9, 2017)

I spent months agonizing over my first lathe. I finally went with an 11" Sieg model I got from DroPros. Not only did the lathe fail to perform well, and was way out of manufactures specs, DroPros screwed me over badly. 
My advice to start with is: avoid Sieg (they make most of the 7x lathes), and avoid DroPros (they are wonderful until you have a problem then will boldly lie right to your face).

I still have the lathe, it is sitting in my garage on a palate taking up valuable space. You can have it for $1200.00 if you come through central Ohio to get it. The head stock is slightly out of alignment with the bed, probably an easy repair (probably). I paid $2k for it, will toss in the AXA tool post also. DroPros stopped carrying the model when I found the problems, they agreed that if I gave it to Matt at QMT, and he agreed it was out of factory spec, that they would give me full price off any lathe I purchased from Matt. They reneged on the deal as I was loading the lathe to take it to Matt, after I had already paid for my PM1340GT. They just flat out lied about making the deal - and they had the gal to do it in an email thread that actually included the deal. 

I suggest you make a list of things it absolutely must have, a list of things it absolutely must not have, and a list of things you would like it to have.
For me,
It must have:
power carriage feed.
power cross feed (you do want this).
Threading dial (this means an Imperial lead screw on almost all lathes. Don't believe the lie, not having a half nut is the suck).
A repeatable spindle mount (This is probably something you also want given what you want to do).
A partial gear box (changing gears to change feed speeds is dumb).
Reversible spindle
Left hand threading (you prolly don't need this).
cross slide travel that is larger than 1/2 the swing (you would be amazed how many lathes don't)

It must not have:
screw on chuck (Screw on chucks are a deal breaker imo, this will include all the old and beloved SB's)
No way to attach a threading dial (they can be retrofitted on metric lathes)

I would like it to have:
variable speed
2" bore (that's pretty big for a small lathe).
coolant (still don't have this...)

All that said, one thing you do not want to be doing is running a piece of 5" stock on a 7" lathe. you prolly don't want to do this on a 9" lathe for that matter.
You should pay some extra attention to compound travel. You are intending to cut tapers on large stock, it is important that the compound has enough travel to cut those tapers.
I doubt you will find a lathe smaller than 10" that will spin a 5" part and cut a taper on it. it is not a deal breaker provided you can retrofit a taper attachment, once again, the lathe must be beefy enough to accommodate a solid taper attachment (prolly 10" minimum again).

Keep in mind that you will want the lathe to do other things at some point. As already advised, get the next size up from the biggest lathe you can afford (just find a way to afford it).

Many of us here own Precision Mathews machines, I have a lathe and a mill from PM. We buy his machines because he stands behind his products extremely well, and he works with the manufacturer to include things that a machine should have. He is experienced with machining, so he understands what a machinist wants. Call Matt and ask him what he suggests, he has a large inventory not on the website.
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/NewlatheIndex.html


----------

